# Easy and stable workbench?



## B0bEIII (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm planning to build myself a workbench, and I'm fishing for ideas. Nothing fancy just functional. My joinery skills are poor so I'm looking for simplified techniques.
I'm leaning towards something similar to this:
http://www.eaa1000.av.org/technicl/worktabl/tablefig.htm
I've also been thinking about an I-beam kind of design using similar joinery.
I'm open to ideas.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I built this bench and there was no complicated joinery. It is also a very stable bench.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob, about 30 years ago I built one almost exactly like what you show and it is absolutely as functional today as it was back then, it just looks at bit more dinged up (well, OK, it looks a hell of a LOT more dinged up). I used a replaceable plywood top but have never gotten around to replacing it and it just wouldn't seem right to do that now that I have 30 years of accumulated dings and spills, all of which to my mind gives it character.

I made it exactly the same height as my RAS so it acts as an outfeed table when I'm ripping and a support when I'm crosscutting really long pieces. I've always been happy that I did it that way. I put levelers on the bottom and I ended up being VERY glad that I did that because I moved houses and it's in a garage now with an uneven floor, and I've also changed RAS's so the levelers have come in very handy. I just used big lag screws.

Like you, I felt that my joinery skill were poor (I later proved that conclusively) and this was an excellent design with that in mind.

Paul


----------

